# como arreglar una quemadora de dvd



## joel_c (Abr 17, 2007)

cordiales saludos Sres. del foro,  tengo un problema con mi quemadora, pues esta solo lee dvds mas no cds, reconoce el cd pero lo detecta como si éste estuviera en blanco, y a la hora de quemar no detecta ningun tipo de disco, por favor si alguien podría ayudarme se lo agradecere bastante.


----------



## knight (Abr 20, 2007)

Primero me gustaria saber de que marca es la quemadora, si la has usado mucho. Tambien es importante saber que sistema operativo posees. Si me brindas + información talvez pueda ayudarte.


----------



## joel_c (Abr 20, 2007)

antes que nada gracias por la respuesta, la quemadora es marca liteon,  la use poco a lo mucho queme 20 a 25 cds. nada mas  ni un dvd, el sistema operativo que poseo es windows xp.


----------



## knight (Abr 21, 2007)

Pues a la verdad de que sospecho + de un error en el sitema operativo.

Para empesar te dire que un dia lei en una revista de temas de informática, que no es recomendable usar los DcCleaner, pues como que tienden a rayar el lente de estos equipos.

Bueno. Con lo de tu problema, ya me ha pasado varias veces, pero he notado que si formateo y reinstalo en windows me trabaja el CD-Rom y/o quemadoras.
Al parecer al instalar y desinstalar programas aveces se pierden dll que son necesarios por los DVD y los CD-Rom. Tambien pueda suceder que un virus este molestando.
En conclusion, te recomiendo que la formaties y le reinstales windows y veras que se mejora.
Hay otras formas que no necesitan reinstalar el windows, pero seria un poco complicada exlicartela.

Cualquier cosa me avisas


----------



## joel_c (Abr 21, 2007)

hola hermano, gracias again por la respuesta, pues sabes ya  hice  eso, ya he formateado el sistema, pero de todas maneras volvere a probar gracias


----------

